# Calceolus clump opening



## dodidoki (Apr 15, 2014)

There will be about 10 flowering growths...


----------



## Secundino (Apr 15, 2014)

So schön!

Keep us posted, please!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, please do show a shot of it fully opened.


----------



## JPMC (Apr 15, 2014)

Images like this make me wish I didn't live in an apartment. Please update as soon as they are open.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Apr 20, 2014)

We want calceolus pron, now!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 21, 2014)

Looking good. Sure wish I had those in my garden.


----------

